
Boss as a Service – Hire a boss, get stuff done - thisacctforreal
https://bossasaservice.life/
======
rhencke
This was on HN once before - when it was, I signed up, because I struggle with
prioritizing things that I need to do in my personal life over my professional
life. (Hair cut, clean car, dentist, what have you.) I figured I didn't have
anything to lose, really.

Manasvini, who emails me regularly from the service, has been nothing but
wonderful. Every email I've gotten has been encouraging and positive, and it
honestly helps keep me accountable.

I really can't thank Manasvini enough for that. Never once has there been any
scolding, nagging, or negativity - just gracious reminders and a good
attitude.

(Manasvini, if you're reading this - thanks for putting up with me, and always
being helpful getting me back on track, even when I manage to completely
derail myself.)

~~~
leoalves
Do you think you are acomplishing more because of this service?

I think they should start with a lower fee and charge x more every time the
user fails to complete a task, on time. People need incentive to finish
something. Not sure if someone emailing you is enough

~~~
dwd
Sounds like good motivation to do shit work just to get it done on time.

Inversely, offering rewards can be just as counterproductive.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/27/opinion/sunday/science-
re...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/27/opinion/sunday/science-rewards-
behavior.html)

If it helps you maintain intrinsic motivation then it may be of benefit. Maybe
depending on the person a gentle reminder or a wakeup call works best, but the
motivation shouldn't be focussed on getting a pat on the back or to avoid
someone yelling at you.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Sounds like good motivation to do shit work just to get it done on time.

You say this like it's obviously a bad idea. Why?

The more work you do, the better it will be, even if you're not trying for any
particular quality level. Most people have much more of a problem with the
amount of the work they do than with the quality.

I read of an experiment conducted on a college pottery class. Half of the
class was told they would be graded on the quality of the pots they produced.
The other half was told their grade would be determined by gathering all the
pots they turned in, smashing them, and weighing the pile of shards. The
heavier the pile, the better the grade.

The grade-by-weight group turned in higher-quality pots.

~~~
brianmcc
I remember hearing of this before - I think it tells us a huge amount about
how best to achieve our goals, or to coach others in that regard.

For example: ask a team to build a software project with _excellent design and
best practices_ and they may hit "analysis paralysis".

Ask them to build perhaps 5 distinct - but _cheap and disposable_ \-
implementations and you might find they get a much better idea of how to do
things "right" _very quickly_.

Note to self: remember this for future use!

~~~
dwd
> excellent design and best practices

Sounds like a sure fire way to spend all the time on premature optimisation.

Scott Guthrie at Microsoft used to talk about rapid prototyping, and to always
throw away the prototype code and redo from scratch. Never keep the prototype,
and especially don't just push it straight into production.

~~~
brianmcc
Exactly my point! That's an excellent technique in fact, tell a team upfront
_this will not be allowed_ to evolve into production and, freed from unease
about future plans, they'll explore and experiment much more openly.

------
fermienrico
It is so silly that this might actually be a good idea? I do want a good
reminder and todo/red-flags don't do it for me. I can seriously see why
speaking to a human and being accountable to someone can boost productivity.
Consequences of not doing a task on time would be embarrassment and shame from
someone you're paying. Or its just silly.

Customer defining the goals is akin to setting the difficulty on "easy" and
beating the game. What would be good is if BaaS would interview the customer,
set realistic but challenging goals for the customer based on the project
needs and then push them. Similar to a gym coach.

~~~
the8472
Well, if you want them to have teeth there could be a contract where you
either pay them X amount on success or Y if you fail to achieve a pre-
negotiated goal. With Y > X of course.

To avoid setting bad incentives, i.e. that your boss still wants you to
succeed, he personally should get a bonus out of the X even though the company
earns less.

~~~
ThrustVectoring
Paying money if you fail is counterproductive for actually getting things
done. You're now allowed to fail, it just costs money. There's a case study I
remember of a daycare that tried to get parents to show up on time by fining
those who picked their kid up late; late pick-ups actually _increased_
afterwards.

~~~
1123581321
Beeminder has written a lot about this. The daycare fine needed to be higher.
Beeminder starts at a $5 fine and roughly triples with each consequent
failure. Everyone is willing to fail until the consequence hits their limit,
and then the behavior changes. I don’t know about Stikk, but Beeminder has a
premium feature that lets you skip the cheaper fines and go straight to the
big ones so you can start changing your behavior sooner. I’m guessing the
daycare’s fine was timid and had no mechanism to ratchet up to each parent’s
pain point.

~~~
Haydos585x2
The problem with the daycare was that parents began seeing it as "I can leave
my child later, it just costs more" and they were just paying an additional
fee to keep their child longer at a service they were already paying for. The
daycare ended up removing the fee and the late pick ups stayed.

~~~
1123581321
Yes, that makes sense. The fine changes the consequence to something that can
be rationally weighed. Too low and people willingly pay it, so it needs to be
higher. Automatic fine increases allow the fine to be customized to each
parent so all of them eventually stop being late.

It doesn’t really matter if the parents see the fine as “a fine” or an
unaffordable, automatically billed service if it’s priced right.

~~~
skrebbel
I think this is a horribly bad idea. Daycare caretakers are the most loving
and caring people I know. Putting them in a position where they have to argue
with 3x richer people about hundreds of dollars is going to stress them out
and needlessly strain the parent-caretaker relationship. I also can't imagine
that's good for the child.

~~~
1123581321
That may be. In this case, the daycare is just an example of how inflexible
financial consequences could work better or worse depending on the
implementation.

That said, if lateness is a problem, it’s impeding on the workers’ personal
lives, which can’t be good for anybody, so I don’t mind exploring how those
workers could be helped. I assume more upfrontness from the business office,
and parent education, would go a long way, similar to other institutions.

------
davidscolgan
So I've recently been throwing around the idea that I might have some form of
ADHD after really not wanting to accept it for a while. I also happen to have
the least structured job of all time - work from home freelance web developer
and writer.

After having a structure my whole life in school which I did fairly well
under, suddenly I found myself with literally no structure, deadlines that are
always far in the future, and the ability to literally watch Youtube all day
long without any _immediate_ penalty.

I love seeing things like this. I've had to build all sorts of structure into
my life, but the hardest part is always getting myself to do it, because, you
know, I could just _not do it._

~~~
philwelch
I also have "some form of ADHD". Turns out stimulants work pretty well. I was
terrified of them for most of my life, and it doesn't help that a lot of
doctors are also scared of them, but they _work_ , and getting treated with
them is one of the best decisions I've ever made.

~~~
tuesdayrain
Adderall works absurdly well for me, it's actually depressing to see how it
can make being productive virtually effortless. For me it's the difference
between an hour of real work per day and 15+ hours. I'm just afraid that
taking it often will lead to some kind of brain damage decades down the line.
Otherwise I would be taking it every day.

~~~
mepian
Reading this makes me wish Adderall was legal in my country.

~~~
namibj
There are other ADHD medications based on amphetamine. Be careful though, they
can easily disrupt your sleep cycle and the psychological addiction to the
productivity is real.

------
pierrec
I've previously dreamed of a community version of this, and I'm certain others
have as well. There's a chance the concept might be flawed, but it's worth
considering. Members would be encouraged to act as "productivity coach" for
one or more other members, and in exchange could receive the same service. I
like it because it could be cheap and/or free, and having members experience
both sides of the equation could improve the overall experience. There are
some challenges that might render this impossible, though:

\- Is there a target audience, ie. procrastinators capable of being
productivity coaches? (I, for one, believe I fit the profile)

\- How can the coaching be incentivized? Points system, matchmaking?

\- Should it be monetized? If yes, how?

\- How much community moderation would be required, and how could it be
implemented?

~~~
robotbikes
This does sound like a good idea. It is indeed easier at times to give advice
to someone else than it is to yourself.

~~~
MetalGuru
This. I find that the advice I easily dole out to other people is the same
advice I struggle with following. It just seems so easy to do when you're
telling someone else how to do it.

~~~
djbaskin
Totally. When I'm a "boss", I often give someone advice that I haven't done
yet. Then after I say it, I actually (finally) go do the thing I said. It's
like, I just needed to say it out loud to someone else in order to go do it.

------
namenotrequired
Note that the acronym is Baas... which is Dutch for boss (and incidentally the
source of the English word too) :)

~~~
therein
I can feel it, there is an amazing startup name waiting to be discovered
there. Huur een BaaS or something of that sort.

~~~
lucb1e
Baas as a Service. Truly FOSS-style acronym (one could say it's _Unix-like_
(not to be confused with Unox-like (Unox is the worst)).

~~~
rbanffy
I love RARA's.

------
djbaskin
We're doing a similar thing with our app, Your Boss — except, it's peer-to-
peer phone network and more of a community. I've found that if I need a boss,
talking to someone who also needs a boss is super helpful!
[https://thisisyourboss.com](https://thisisyourboss.com)

~~~
techsin101
I'm impressed this might change my life for real.. do you connect to random or
same people

~~~
djbaskin
Both. Right now it's random. It's great having a diversity of perspectives.
But we're adding a feature where you can reconnect with bosses you've liked.

------
starbeast
If they turned this into an umbrella company service with equipment hire and
lawyers and accountants on call, they'd really be onto something. I don't just
hire bosses to shout at me, I expect them to also make sure the things I need
for my job are there, that I'm legally covered and that the invoices are being
chased.

~~~
worldsayshi
Yeah, but then they would need to up the price 500x.

~~~
starbeast
Or take a percentage and scale the perks.

------
em-bee
i generally find that working in a team makes me more productive. pair-
programming especially, makes it much easier to focus, and not be tempted to
do something else every time i get stuck. (pair-programming also helps to
avoid getting stuck in the first place)

but the key point is accountability to another person.

that person doesn't have to be a boss. it can be an intern. just the fact that
i have someone watching me work, because they want to learn about my job, is
helpful. and i want to show them how to do the work too.

several years ago, i joined an online incubator called n-reduce. each team, or
individual that joined the service was grouped with a few others, and we
reported weekly to each other what we were doing via private videos posted on
youtube. the goal and effect was the same. i had to set my own goals, and work
at my own pace, but i was accountable to someone.

or, you know how you make an extra effort to clean your home when you expect
guests? -> accountability.

bossasaservice looks like it could be very helpful. however i would like to
structure it a bit different:

more like scrum, with daily standups and maybe sprints. so that once in a
while i list all my tasks and goals that i want to accomplish over the next
period, and quick daily reports on how i am doing, with the service helping me
note if i am on track or fall behind. they could join the sprint-planning
giving suggestions on priorities. or, someone else could help with that.

a scrum-master for hire, so to speak.

greetings, eMBee.

------
bsaul
Anyone that has never been freelancing for a good amount of time will think
this is a joke, but it's probably not.

Even if you love your job, you're working on your own personal projects, and
you know how to manage yourself and get away from distractions, you wouldn't
believe how hard it is to motivate yourself some days...

------
gpvos
Etymology note: the abbreviation B.A.A.S. corresponds to the Dutch word
"baas", from which "boss" was loaned with the same meaning. Baas is, according
to etymologist Nicoline van der Sijs, the most successful Dutch export word[0]
(mostly via English). See
[http://www.oapen.org/search?identifier=341464](http://www.oapen.org/search?identifier=341464)
.

[0] Possibly excepting "apartheid".

~~~
aerovistae
I think "boss" is a little more common than "apartheid."

~~~
gpvos
Depends on your metric. I don't have the numbers at hand, but apartheid may
have been borrowed into more languages.

------
jonnyscholes
Interesting idea... Kind of reminds me of (part of) the role artist managers
have. Many (but certainly not all) artists find time management near
impossible and need someone checking in constantly. Many (again definitely not
all) also are technaphobes who do whatever they can do get away from digital
tools. A human todo list might well appeal to them.

I think there could be a niche version or this service for that industry - esp
if the "bosses" in this service were vetted in a way an artist could know they
understand the industry. I could see some mid-high level artists paying for
this (esp if social/marketing were slapped on top). Might need to be localised
somewhat though...

As a complete aside if anyone running the business is reading this I found the
centered text for everything inc body copy pretty hard to read. Solid website
overall though.

------
ada1981
If you are interest in a more premium offering, I work with a “Fairy God
Mother” who offers project management, accountability, productivity coaching,
etc.

She’s good, but much more than $25/mo.

[http://thetalentsquad.com/consulting/](http://thetalentsquad.com/consulting/)

~~~
Raphmedia
> VIP status > Private sessions: Weekly x 55-minute one-on-one sessions. >
> Skin in the Game: $997 month.

Oh wow. This must be one of those service that make sense only if you life in
a "high salary/high cost of life" area. I could buy a few good quality used
cars a year at that pricing.

------
Harelin
This would make a good basis for a Black Mirror episode. Ask the question,
"How far will they go to hold you to task if you don't complete your goals, or
what happens if you lie?"

Name the episode "Safeword."

~~~
tw1010
They do use the phrase "deadly serious" a curious number of times...

------
whatshisface
Another word for what this service is offering would be "coach," in which case
it sounds a lot less ridiculous. Plenty of people hire personal trainers, why
not a productivity trainer?

~~~
Sinbe
Yeah when you say "life coach", people get what it is, but it's boring. But
there's a certain weirdness to the term "boss as a service" that make it seem
interesting and people want to find out what it is, I think.

------
Insanity
As a side-note: Baas means "Boss" in Dutch. Which happens to be the
abbreviated "Boss as a service" :)

It's quite a funny idea, I wonder if that'd be sustainable though!

------
nothrabannosir
_# Is this a real thing?_

 _Existential question: are we really real if we don 't exist on the
blockchain?_

Immediately bought a subscription.

~~~
chrismorgan
The rest of the page until that point had been making me smile more and more.
That line took me over the edge to full-fledged laughter for ten or more
seconds, and a few hours later it’s still making me chuckle.

------
hnuser355
Hmm, I know some bosses who really enjoyed making people “accountable” but
didn’t seem to enjoy knowing what they were doing, articulating a realistic
vision, or making coherent decisions. Why do poor bosses only seem to like
that part of the job?

------
quickthrower2
This could be an alternative to personal trainers, if all you need is the
motivation and you already know how to bench press or whatever (or happy to
follow youtube for that).

~~~
fudged71
I'm a personal trainer and I'm building data analysis tools that I believe
will allow me to effectively scale an online training service using common
fitness apps of your choosing.

If I can look at your Apple Health export and Strong/Fitbod/Fitnotes
weightlifting data there is a tremendous amount of things I can tell you about
how to optimize your training and lifestyle to get you closer to your goals.

Is this something you'd be interested in?

~~~
spongo
I am not the person you're originally replying to but I am interested in
hearing more about your efforts. How can I contact you?

------
tumanian
I remember an article which was saying that a lot of startups are just solving
problems for the 'millenials' that their moms used to solve. Laundry, making
food, making appointments, cleaning, etc. Now there is a startup that will
sign your grade sheet and tell you to do homework.

------
ggm
You mean like how I envy my seniors, who managed to get a "Personal Assistant"
or PA, who basically does this? because in the end, if you hire them, you
can't get the same kind of tractive force them hiring you has.

On the other hand, you can get them to do things in calendar, project and time
management, which you really should be able to do, but for whatever reason
cannot. Yes, even project management. A lot of P.M. is timeline enforcement.
amazing what a 2IC can do in these situations.

My seniors who have PA, basically rely on them to coordinate the awesome. The
PA has no functional authority, except the silent kind a camerlengo has...

~~~
adtac
I thought PAs just helped you forget about menial, boring tasks like setting
meetings, making initial calls, etc. so that you can continue working on the
real problem. I didn't know they got to bust your balls if you slacked off.

~~~
ggm
You have to pay em a lot more, but for the right pa and the right boss..

------
graeme
In this vein, has anyone had organizational success hiring a high level PA?
Not talking about the cheap offshore PA's from upwork, but a native English
speaker with training and a higher rate.

I find I have more projects than I can track. A good PA/project manager might
help with that, but it's hard to know in advance or how to hire one.

I run an online business, and have contractors for specific tasks, but I'm
really the only one with a bird's eye view. And frankly, project management is
my weak point.

~~~
ada1981
I work with a woman who is a “fairy god mother” who does Project management,
light ideation and strategy, accountability and some PR consulting.

~~~
graeme
How is it?

~~~
ada1981
I did a test run for a couples months and enjoyed it. Will start back up in
new year.

------
mikekchar
Not a Stephen King fan, but I really enjoyed reading "Quitters, Inc." years
ago. I certainly hope this service doesn't branch out in that direction :-)

------
ahartmetz
Brilliant. You can even fire your boss, how cool is that?

------
esturk
I guess it's not unlike how people who hire personal trainers to push them to
work out. Some people just need a little encouragement.

------
tw1010
Is there something similar but for positive reinforcement? Negative
reinforcement (tough love) tends to make me want to crawl into my bed, cry and
give up. (I know I should fix this, get tougher skin or whatever, but assume
I've tried already. Just like this site works _with_ chronic procrastination,
rather than telling you to "just fix it".)

~~~
zejay
The top comment doesn't make it sound like negative reinforcement. Might
depend on the human they assign you though.

------
mabbo
Holy shit, I never realized how badly I need this.

------
rosege
I have to say I have had thoughts about something similar. It came to me
because I worked for a number of managers who weren't very technical yet got
paid more then me to basically just make sure I turned up to work and competed
projects. I started to think surely their job can/will be automated. Maybe
this is just the first step or 0.1 beta

------
reacharavindh
Very interesting. I'm not sure if I will sign up, but I can see "me when I was
a student" signing up for this.

~~~
mactrey
Indeed, and I can see my parents paying for it

~~~
EGreg
Why can’t your parents boss you around for free? :)

~~~
lars512
By outsourcing this, they can focus on the more enjoyable parts of parenting
:)

------
glemmaPaul
I think I'm gonna give it a spin, it doesn't sound bad at all.

Coincidentally the abbreviation BAAS is also Boss in Dutch!

------
hartator
Doing a similar things using email tasks with followupthen.com.

I am just emailing me tasks one by one as they come, and I am receiving
following up emails every morning until they are marked as completed. It's
working well for me. It's an excellent service and it's free.

------
torgian
I’m actually considering doing this as part of a side business,but more
personal. I’m pretty good at managing people, but why work for a company? I’d
rather help people push themselves to achieve their goals, while giving a bit
of advice on how to accomplish something

------
jamestimmins
Hey I use this! It’s a solid service and Manasvini is great to work with. I’m
a big fan.

------
ernsheong
I'm working on [https://kanrails.com](https://kanrails.com). Eventually I hope
to achieve a similar thing, except that Kanrails (the bot) will be the one
nagging you incessantly.

Anyways, brilliant idea.

------
jka
This is definitely an interesting development - but in the spirit of trying to
work out 'what can go wrong' with new technologies and services (something
that the tech industry hasn't been doing a great job at), one idea I'd throw
out there is that while _good_ managers help and support their reports, _bad_
managers may effectively end up controlling or telling their reports what to
do, and having undue leverage over them.

It's hard to say whether that will happen in many cases here, but this does
have the potential to set up lots of direct relationships with unusual power
dynamics over time.

------
MetalGuru
This is awesome. I was literally just trying to figure out how to solve this
problem without paying a fortune. I wanted a personal trainer like you get for
the gym to keep me accountable in other areas of life.

~~~
djbaskin
Working on this. What sort of life stuff would you want a personal trainer
for?

------
buboard
When people talk about the robots taking over, sometihng like this is what i m
afraid of. An AI personal assistant will soon become my boss, or rather, my
master. I just hope it's not evil.

~~~
fjsolwmv
This is the plot of Marshall Brain's Manna.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manna_(novel)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manna_\(novel\))

------
woolvalley
It's like personal trainers. You made an obligation to someone else to show up
at 7am at the gym 3 times a week, and that alone is enough to make you go to
the gym consistently.

~~~
kluck
Good analogy!

btw. I asked the question a year ago whether this whole "boss as a service"
was viable and I think it is one of those things that you can't really imagine
until you tried it out. I am glad there is now the opportunity to do so ;)

s.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13498466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13498466)

------
sheeshkebab
It sounds like we’re at or past the “peak job”, now that there are services
telling us what we kind of need to work on... bc we really don’t have to work
on any of that BS.

------
sonnyblarney
Having an intelligent person give you a impartial voice is often valuable as
well, we get caught up our own bubbles. 'That person' is hard to find though.

------
jorgesborges
This is truly novel and fascinating. Great work. As an aside to the brilliant
thinkers out there who aren't especially interested in or concerned with
design, as a general rule it's not good or necessary to center-align
paragraphs of text. I always see this on really cool projects like this and I
know it's somewhat trivial but part of me hurts on the inside and I just
needed to let it out.

------
qwerty456127
I would consider hiring one if he would tell me exactly what to do to reach my
goals, not just stimulate me to. He needs to be really competent.

------
bitdeep
LoL, PainInTheAss-as-Service.

------
Humdeee
Do they accept experience and exposure as payment?

------
pepelondono
Very nice concept! We use something similar for daily follow-ups, it's a bot
that integrates with Slack and pings us on a daily basis to check what we did
yesterday, what we are up to today and if we are having any problems. Pretty
simple yet powerful: [https://dailybot.co/](https://dailybot.co/)

------
amelius
Perhaps it would work better if you paid them your salary, and you'd only get
it back after you've completed your tasks.

------
maire
The big thing that is missing in this service is a community of like minded
people. The service itself could be completely automated since the person is
still just generic.

To get stuff done you need both community and organization. Organization can
be automated but community can not. If the community is fundamentally
different than you, it will not work.

------
SeanA208
Interesting to see all the traction this is getting, I think that it certainly
addresses a need! I stumbled upon this a few months ago when I saw this
website which was made by the same folks:
[https://whydoiprocrastinate.com/](https://whydoiprocrastinate.com/)

------
jczhang
Who are the bosses? How do they get chosen? Browsed around and read some
comments but didn't see it.

------
mmaunder
I want mine to start every sentence with "I'm going to need you to go ahead
and um...."

------
thasaleni
Fun fact: Boss as a service = BaaS, which is the same as the Afrikaans
translation of Boss :)

~~~
hnphillipj
howzit bru

------
corpMaverick
You need to be able to choose boss type. Perhaps according to Theories X, Y,
and Z. ? :P

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_X_and_Theory_Y](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_X_and_Theory_Y)

------
crmd
Assuming this is a real company and not a joke, consider taking the money you
would spend with them and paying people to do work for you, like cleaning,
cooking, bill paying, investing, testing, marketing, etc. Be your own boss!

~~~
thaumasiotes
OK, I've considered it. I immediately concluded that $25 / month will not pay
for even one of the many functions you just listed.

------
WheelsAtLarge
This is a great idea. But boss has a negative connotation. Figure out the
right name, minimize costs and figure out how to penalize or reward the user
so it's effective and it's a winning business.

Good Job!

------
eloff
I already have a personal boss, like many other married guys. _ducks_

Joking aside, wouldn't you just get a friend/family member/spouse to do this
with you if you really wanted some accountability?

------
grrowl
If they could extend this to someone who would actively manage you, instead of
just be a human to-do list with procrastination checks, this might be worth
something. The idea at its core is great.

------
Robotbeat
This is cool. When I’ve had a big project up against a deadline, I’ve thought
of like hiring someone from TaskRabbit or Craigslist to simply watch me and
make sure I’m being productive, on-track.

------
artur_makly
Ive had this idea years ago.. so glad to see someone finally launched it.
Accountability is HUGE for Single Founders and Consultants.

V2 should have Expert Bosses for specific Verticals ( premium plans! )

------
meowface
I really like this idea, but I'm not sure I'd pay $25/month for it unless I'm
really sure I like it. Maybe make the first month cost $5 or $10?

~~~
ada1981
Shit, I’ve been considering paying someone $1k a month to basically talk to me
1 hour a week and keep a running todo list for me.

~~~
fudged71
I'll do it for 500 :) executive coach / trainer as a service! And for 1 hour
each month we wouldn't be wasting each other's time either

------
alexval
“Just get married” - my wife when I told her about this

~~~
sheeshkebab
Lol - although you’d end up working on stuff you never knew even existed or
had any use for until you got married.

------
a-dub
This is pretty brilliant. Now if only they added a paycheck-as-a-service
feature for those who are figuring out what's next as well! :)

------
krypton2k
They could charge more the less you get done. As you become more productive
the price goes down.

------
pankajdoharey
WoW this could be quite exploitative. I think the people who really need this
service would avoid reading your emails, this service may not be really
helpful surely it will make money by exploiting the weakness of people with
low disciplne or distracted mind due to various reasons or things happening in
their lives.

------
incadenza
Yeah but if I’m hiring you that kinda makes me the boss, no?

------
klarrimore
This is a boss idea.

------
fuzzieozzie
There is a task manager in Outlook too!?

Maybe I should use MS Office.

------
nachtigall
LOL, this sounds like from the Silicon Valley TV show. Please everybody tell
your parents you're using such a service and see how they'll break down in
laughter ;)

------
bsvalley
Sure, but you will need another boss service to make sure you’re not giving up
on this boss service after only a week of annoying micro-management stuff :)

------
Kaveren
This just looks like a crutch to me. If you need someone hovering over your
shoulder to hold you accountable to complete work, you're either suffering
from depression, or not behaving like a responsible adult.

Someone who is able to complete work without paying someone to tell them to be
productive will always find much more success in what they're doing than
anyone who finds a service like this valuable.

This is for the same type of person that believes in setting New Years
resolutions.

Not bad for a business though, regardless of what I think of people who use
it. Very low expenses, good profitability.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
People talk like crutches are a bad thing. They're legitimate medical devices!
You wouldn't try to walk off a broken leg, and a wheelchair or some crutches
will help you get around while the leg is healing, while keeping you active
and fit enough that you do actually hopefully heal.

Some people break their get-it-done-femur instead. Why not embrace some
crutches if they're effective?

> This is for the same type of person that believes in setting New Years
> resolutions.

More like the kind of person who knows damn well they're not going to _keep_
those new years resolutions, is sick and tired of it, and wants to try
something that might (or might not) be more effective.

------
ty0ki
Considering making a discord group or something. You're responsible for one
other person and someone else is responsible for you.

What do you say ?

------
alttab
Garbage in garbage out.

------
naragon
I had to look up at the calendar to check the date - thought it was April 1st.

------
i_phish_cats
I don't need a boss as a service, I have a wife who handles all our
finances...

